# MT Traffic Stats Nov 04-Jan 05



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 26, 2005)

MT Traffic Stats Nov 04-Jan 05

 I just did the latest site traffic stats, and it's incredible to see how we're growing.  Thank you everyone for continuing to make MartialTalk one of the top destinations for martial artists on the web.


----------



## dubljay (Feb 26, 2005)

I've got links to MT in just about every profile of every website and service i have.  The more the better!


----------



## masherdong (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow! that cool!


----------



## Bester (Feb 27, 2005)

Ok, Kaith, how many of those page views were you just sitting there and hitting refresh for a few days straight? :rofl:

Seriously, nice growth. :cheers:


----------

